# switching from effexor XR to regular effexor



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

Effexor xr is working to take away most of the pain and discomfort on 37.5 dose but seems to wear off in the evening causing a bit of discomfort.The next dose on xr is 75mg which I think is too much. Doc has switched me to just plain effexor(Not time release) which has a 50mg tablet. so that I may split the tablet and have 25mg in morning/25evening.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Good idea Ganas, just keep plugging..you will find your correct dose soon hopefully.


----------

